# Commercial Vending Trailer for Rent.



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Commercial Vending Trailer for Rent.
Trailer is for merchandise only (non-cooking)

Use as Command Center / Parking Attendant 
Relief Station / Information Booth / Ticket Booth 
Merchandise, Ect, Ect.
,
Trailer has Power Box with Breakers 
and several outlets inside. House lighting
and lights built into the vending door. 

Trailer is secured by closing both main door and 
vending door with built in locks. 

This is a Commercial Grade Vending Trailer 
with Custom Paint.

Price includes Delivery and Set-Up. local area (Pensacola-Destin)
Single Day $125.00 
Two Day $100.00 /$200
Three Day $75.00 /$225 

PM me please for info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's getting to be that time of year...let me know if you have the need.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Festival time again.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Check it out Folks. Nice rig.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bump


----------

